# PS3 sagt "No 3D TV Detected" ist aber alles wie es soll , was soll ich machen ?



## Star_KillA (26. Februar 2011)

Moin

ALso ich habe bis jetzt noch kein PS3 game aber  die Killzone 3 Demo gibt es in 3D.
Wenn ich diese Starte sagt er mir No 3D TV Detected , obwohl 3D TV und HDMI 1.4 Kabel vorhanden sind.
Was kann ich machen ?


----------



## Zockkind (26. Februar 2011)

Versuch mal bei den Anzeige Einstellungen auf Automatisch , dann sollte er das 3D finden


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Februar 2011)

Lol danke hat funktioniert die Beta läuft


----------



## Crymes (26. Februar 2011)

Ist das 3D auf der PS3 gut?


----------



## Wenzman (26. Februar 2011)

Crymes schrieb:


> Ist das 3D auf der PS3 gut?


 
Nein.


----------



## Zockkind (26. Februar 2011)

Genial !


----------



## timbolomus (27. Februar 2011)

Ich finds gut, ich hab bei meinem Freund Call of Duty Black ops in 3D gespielt hat super Funktioniert!


----------



## Wenzman (27. Februar 2011)

Naja wer den 720p mist mag kann es sich gerne antuen.


----------



## Zockkind (27. Februar 2011)

Wer da einen Unterschied sieht ist selber schuld , FullHD ist FullHD.
Die 3D effekte sind schon genial !

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (27. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Wer da einen Unterschied sieht ist selber schuld , FullHD ist FullHD.
> Die 3D effekte sind schon genial !
> 
> mfg


 
sicher, wenn die Spiele auch in Full HD wären, was sie aber nicht sind.


----------



## Zockkind (28. Februar 2011)

Sondern ?

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (28. Februar 2011)

720p oder Hochskaliert.

Deswegen halte ich von ps3 3D nichts.
Dann lieber am Pc mit richtigen 1080p  und das obwohl ich ein Konsolenfan bin.


----------



## Zockkind (28. Februar 2011)

Man merkt den Unterschied trotzdem nicht.

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (28. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Man merkt den Unterschied trotzdem nicht.
> 
> mfg


 
Sicher merkt man den. 

Und zwar mehr als deutlich, 1080p hat was doppelt soviele pixel.

Aber ich möchte da jetzt auch nicht weiter drüber diskutieren, wenn es dir nicht auffällt ist es doch gut, aber Tatsache ist einfach das es nur 720p sind.


----------



## Zockkind (28. Februar 2011)

720 mal 2 sind 1440.
Das sind knapp 400 mehr als 1080 also nicht das doppelte !

mfg


----------



## Wenzman (28. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> 720 mal 2 sind 1440.
> Das sind knapp 400 mehr als 1080 also nicht das doppelte !
> 
> mfg


 
habe ich gesagt das es das doppelte ist ? 



> fast


Trotzdem ist das 3D der ps3 grottig, 3 Spiele, Schlechte Grafik, kein 1080p und Ruckler ohne Ende. 

Diese Dinge sind fakt, schönreden hilft da nicht.
Aber egal, ist ja nicht mein Problem


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Es sind mehr als 10 Spiele ...

mfg


----------



## Re4dt (1. März 2011)

Darüber lässt sich streiten ob die PS3 nun gut oder schlecht ist.


			
				Zockkind schrieb:
			
		

> Die 3D effekte sind schon genial !


Bin der gleichen Meinung. Habe seit einer Woche ein Samsung 3D Fernseher und habe endlich 3D testen können und ich muss zugeben es ist besser als ich dachte da ist es mir auch egal ob es nun 720p ist oder 1080i.


----------



## NCphalon (1. März 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> 720 mal 2 sind 1440.
> Das sind knapp 400 mehr als 1080 also nicht das doppelte !
> 
> mfg


 
Die Zahlen vor dem x net vergessen 

1280 * 720 = 921.600 Pixel
1920 * 1080 = 2.073.600 Pixel


----------



## Star_KillA (1. März 2011)

Es ging aber nur um die 720P / 1080P .


----------



## Wenzman (1. März 2011)

Naja es ist doch gut wenn euch die verschwommenen Texturen, Bildruckler und geringere Anzahl an pixeln nicht auffallen. 

Ich betreibe 3D an der ps3 und am PC und da sehe ich nunmal einen deutlichen unterschied.


----------



## philippe27 (5. März 2011)

Ich hab auch einmal die PS3 Games in 3D gespielt. (CoD Black Ops und GT 5)
Aber begeistert bin ich gar nicht. Nach vorne hatte ich fast keine Effekte

Wenn ich BDs auf der PS3 sehe, ist dies aber der Hammer.

Zur PS3 hab ich mir noch den BD Player Panasonic BDT 300eg gehollt. Hauptsächlich wegen dem echten Full HD und dem störenden Geräusche der PS3. (Obwohl ich die Slim habe!)
Wenn ich jetzt den gleichen BD auf dem Panasonic Player sehe, merkt man richtig deutlich den Unterschied von 720p und 1080p.

Als TV Glotze darf der Panasonic TX P50VT20 Plasma herhalten und als BD der Avatar 3D (beigabe von Panasonic) und INALIENABLE 3D


----------



## Star_KillA (7. März 2011)

philippe27 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur PS3 hab ich mir noch den BD Player Panasonic BDT 300eg gehollt. Hauptsächlich wegen dem echten Full HD und dem störenden Geräusche der PS3. (Obwohl ich die Slim habe!)
> Wenn ich jetzt den gleichen BD auf dem Panasonic Player sehe, merkt man richtig deutlich den Unterschied von 720p und 1080p.


Das ist grundweg falsch , die PS3 spielt alle BluRays in 1080P ab.


----------

